# What qualifies as art?



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

This question seems simple on the surface. You see something and you can tell if it is art. Not so all the time. If you are not trained in some mediums, you might not be qualified to judge if it is art or not.

I had a discussion on a different site. I claimed that chess could produce art. I was ridiculed by a hoard of none chess players. The first thing is to reconize art it chess, you must have a better than average understanding of the game. The art is not in the physical aspects. It is in the thought.


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

What qualifies as art to me, is something that people want and make that is not necessary to human life. Like board games, I'd consider art, and horsemanship I'd consider a form of art. But medicine I would not consider art. A sort of something that makes life a little more interesting.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

The is art in the physical board and chess pieces but chess is not a mere board game. That would be equating it with monopolly. There is no luck in chess. It is very mathmatical while being supseptible to art. Not ever game is a work of art. It contains the means for expressing creative thought. To do so or to even appreciate those games that were works of art, the veiwer must have a good knowledge of the game.

Horsemanship is like dance. When done well, it is art. My daughter and I ride.


----------



## Starry Night (Dec 16, 2010)

That is an excellent way to put it I think.


----------



## Starry Night (Dec 16, 2010)

Art is from the heart! For me it is a place to go to escape....If I am drawing it is a great sense of accomplishment to my eye. If I see it and like it, it is a place to be in the moment with many fantasic wonders surrounding it!


----------



## Buck (Dec 26, 2010)

You might consider lateral thinking and sequentail reasoning an art form. How you place your chess board on the table maybe with an opening from a famous chess match played out. A suggestion that only a chess player would know. I wouldn't consider playing chess an art though. Not outright anyway. While there's no limit to what art is.

Because I'm a very logical person I only consider most types of art to be skill sets rather than something mystical to marvelled over. Most art is more than that because it involves drawing from a vast amount of experience and knowledge. Someone said a picture is worth a thousand words and they are right.

Also being a logical person I see logic in itself as a trap an entire brain controlled by just a portion of it that is the size of fingernail. People become slaves to logic. When the premis or conditions are false the contrapositive will still be false no matter how impecable the logic. I try to explain to people all the time they are being ruled by a false sense of logic but they don't get it.

In a sense chess is like art because with each move a new set or problems is presented. Art also uses a highly complex strategy to create a problem to be solved. Maybe a problem of not enough wall space.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Buck said:


> You might consider lateral thinking and sequentail reasoning an art form. How you place your chess board on the table maybe with an opening from a famous chess match played out. A suggestion that only a chess player would know. I wouldn't consider playing chess an art though. Not outright anyway. While there's no limit to what art is.
> 
> Because I'm a very logical person I only consider most types of art to be skill sets rather than something mystical to marvelled over. Most art is more than that because it involves drawing from a vast amount of experience and knowledge. Someone said a picture is worth a thousand words and they are right.
> ...
> ...


There is a famous quote in chess: Play the opening like a book, the middle like a magician and the end like a machine. It is now the middle game where humans beat computers because it is the most creative. It is within the creativity that a masterpiece of art can happen. Another sign of its art is that a player has a style. A game can be identified as a players by the style.

Didn't you just describe chess?


----------



## Peach (Jul 25, 2011)

*Art* is the product or process of deliberately arranging items (often with symbolic significance) in a way that influences and affects one or more of the senses, emotions, and intellect. so yes Chess is Art 

An *artist* is a person engaged in one or more of any of a broad spectrum of activities related to creating art, practicing the arts and/or demonstrating an art

however can chess be classed as creative? because to be creative you need to create something new, which puts out alot of artists lol, including me so I am going to get a chess board so that I can be an artist LOL xx


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

Art is ANYTHING put forth to us as art.

The question should be... "What is acceptable art?" "Does it please you?" Because once it's presented, or viewed as art, it is art.


-


----------



## andrewmorkel16 (Dec 31, 2011)

I like your stuff and hope from you to continue this discussion in future also.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought that I would renew this thread so that I could get some input from the newer members.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Bump !!!!!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

The word _art_ is used like an elastic band. It's stretched to cover too many things and has become far too vast a topic for one word to cover. In short (in my opinion) it has become ridiculous.(To prove or disprove that statement you would have to do a lot of research into what passes as art today). What you find in galleries under the word today might cause Michelangelo and Rembrandt a severe fit of indigestion. 

Painting and drawing ( the reason I joined this forum) are specifice types of art. They aren't just confined to canvas, paper, board on an easel etc, or the Sistine chapel ceiling would never have been painted, but all are done with pencil, paint and brush. Sculpture in stone, carving in wood are just as much arts in a similar way as the results are permanent and can be displayed as exhibits. It's why they are called painting, drawing, sculpture etc to define them from anything else in the same way that swimming darts, mountain climbing and chess are all forms of pastimes/sports etc. They're just a different type of preference. Rather than argue what is/is not art, surely it's better to just follow where fancy takes you and call that by its name?. I'm not sure I quite see pole dancing, trampolining, skate-boarding, shot-putting and catwalk modelling in quite the same way as painting and drawing, but people claim they are all art? Fine, Amen from me.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You can't get 20 people to agree on how to boil and egg, you certainly won't get agreement on this subject! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

YUP -- Susan is exactly right!


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

With chess you have a set of rules that you cannot break in the process of a game and thought, Art is about breaking the rules, it is ultimate freedom of expression of the thought and form.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Art is about breaking rules???


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

I think so, as it's unpredictable. But that's only my opinion


----------

